# disk boot failure insert system disk and press enter



## harsimran123 (Oct 6, 2011)

whenever i turn on my system at booting screen it stops at point saying disk boot failure insert system disk and press enter please help me i am a school student i had to make.my projects on it in my system win xp and windows 7 already intalled


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 8, 2011)

check ur power & data cables of the HDD is properly installed if needed reinstall it again


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 8, 2011)

Give a read to this page - *forums.cnet.com/7723-10149_102-257993.html

It will give you bit of an idea


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2011)

Change you Powersupply dude I was facing same problem in past main culprit was my powersupply it occurs due to voltage fluctuation just change your PSU to good one like FSP SAGA


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 8, 2011)

Your HDD might have bad sectors or there may be some loose connection in your SATA cable to motherboard. Check if all cables are connected tightly. As Minion said, there may be a problem with your SMPS so give it a thought too. If nothing works, time to change your HDD.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 12, 2011)

Remove the HDD and plug it in to friend comp. Check it for errors & Back up the data.

If no errors found on the HDD and still its giving errors then SMPS might be the culprit.


----------

